# trigger issues



## evdelos (Jun 18, 2020)

hk vp9 trigger issues


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

evdelos said:


> hk vp9 trigger issues


What are they? We need more details


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I have trigger issues with a few newer guns. But I attribute it to a 73 year old index finger. I shot a new to me 9mm striker fired gun today and the first 100 rounds were very good (not my accuracy so much but gun function and even trigger pull). Next 100 OK but trigger getting harder to pull. The next 50 I found myself "pushing" and anticipating the shot, boy did that trigger go south. Or was it just an old guy getting tired? I have to say it's prolly the latter...


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Did I offend the OP with my jocular post?


----------

